# Thunder Snow Across The Mid-west



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just as the Super Bowl was starting yesterday, we had some really odd - and quite rare - weather. Only once before (when I was just a kid) have I seen lightning, thunder, and a heavy snowstorm all at the same time - called Thunder Snow. The temps were right at 32 degrees and the forecast was for mid-30s and some light rain. But the front moved in a bit differently than expected, and what a show! Everyone in the house was watching the light show outside more than the game. (Something about lightning bolts through the white snow that is just simply amazing!)

We wound up with 2.3" (officially) in a little over an hour's time, but some areas south and west of us got 7"-9" of snow in a couple of hours.

Has anyone else ever experienced this oddity of nature?

Mike


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Scoutr2

No I have never seen that only heard about it.

Only a massive thunder roar in the middle of the summer when the sun was shining.

Any pics you can post?

Brian


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Piecemakers said:


> Scoutr2
> 
> Any pics you can post?
> 
> Brian


Unfortunately - no pics. I thought about it, but didn't think I'd be too successful. It was still daylight at the time and the snow was really coming down fast. It would have been difficult to focus and have the lens pointed in the right spot and snap the shutter at the right time.

Besides, we were also trying to watch the upset of the century! I was kinda sorry that the Pats didn't get to set the record for a perfect season, but ya know, they came out looking like those 60 minutes were just a formality to a forgone conclusion. They didn't seem to get really serious until the 4th quarter, and by then, the Giants were convinced they could win. The Giants earned the win, and the Pats were just too darned proud of themselves! (My opinion - but I'm a Bears fan, anyway!)

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Years back, I lived in the foothills of the Cascades, on the Western slope of Mt. Hood, and while not common, it was not terribly unusual either to get a combination snow and thunder storm. But I can't recall ever seeing the lightening that went with the thunder. I can imagine that would be a spectacular show though. Especially if it were at night. Very cool!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Scoutr2
> 
> Any pics you can post?
> 
> Brian


Unfortunately - no pics. I thought about it, but didn't think I'd be too successful. It was still daylight at the time and the snow was really coming down fast. It would have been difficult to focus and have the lens pointed in the right spot and snap the shutter at the right time.

Besides, we were also trying to watch the upset of the century! I was kinda sorry that the Pats didn't get to set the record for a perfect season, but ya know, they came out looking like those 60 minutes were just a formality to a forgone conclusion. They didn't seem to get really serious until the 4th quarter, and by then, the Giants were convinced they could win. The Giants earned the win, and the Pats were just too darned proud of themselves! (My opinion - but I'm a Bears fan, anyway!)

Mike
[/quote]

Darn...pictures or better yet video, would have been awesome.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I've also experienced it. Oddly enough, never when I was growing up in Spokane but only after I emigrated to Western Washington. It's odd enough to get snow but lightning and thunder with it was bizarre!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Real common thing around here.. Its a several times yearly event.

Carey


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Real common thing around here.. Its a several times yearly event.
> 
> Carey


I'm just a few hours north of Colorado in Wyoming so we've gotten it here, too. It's really strange if you've never seen it before. I grew up in the midwest and never remember it happening as a kid.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We do have Thunder Snow a couple times each winter and, although kinda cool, it's also *really* eerie!

It rarely lasts very long but - still - it's just not 'sposed to do those things all at the same time!

Might have been an omen, yanno.....of the night ahead .... too bad you didn't think to call Vegas.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Heard thunder during snow already, never saw lightning during snow storm tho.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I remember on day back in the 80's.. It was the first partof May.. Woke up to a couple inches of wet snow.. Later that morning we had the thunder and lightning snow, which turned into a real thunder storm later that afternoon. Then a bit later that evening we had tornados and SOFTBALL sized hail.. Did 5000 dollars damage to my brand new Ford Ranger pickup.. About 15 k in damage to the house we were renting.. Broke all the windows out except on one side...

Now that was an extreme weather day!!! But this isnt too unusual for springtime in the rockies.. Ive seen these combos all happen since in the same day, but never to the extent of that day in the 80's..

Most all of the sheetmetal was replaced on the Ranger, yes even the roof skin.. lol

Carey


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We experienced the same and also had the lights in the house flickering on and off. This interfered with the watching of the SuperBowl....We enjoyed watching it too..eventhough we are also Bears fans from way way back. We had a weird series of light flashes that seemed to go every 4 seconds for about 2 or 3 minutes. Was it really Aliens? It has been a strange winter in Illinois. Another winter storm watch for Tuesday night....everyone remember to get out an vote...Teri


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I use to live in a little town called **** Rapids west of Des Moines and we would get thunder and lightning storms during the winter. I lived in a river valley and the lightning would stop motion the snow and then the muffled thunder would roll between the hills back and forth, really neat. Had Thunder Snow a couple of times down here in SE Iowa. Wife thought it was neat. We just came back from the Quad Cities and had snow then ice and then rain as we drove south. Got behind a car that was only going 10 to 15 mph. Had cars backed up for about a mile. Wish people like that would just stay home instead of making a hazard like that on a icy road. BTW my son's girl friend just had her baby today, and my daughter is due in a couple of weeks. Fun.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> Just as the Super Bowl was starting yesterday, we had some really odd - and quite rare - weather. Only once before (when I was just a kid) have I seen lightning, thunder, and a heavy snowstorm all at the same time - called Thunder Snow. The temps were right at 32 degrees and the forecast was for mid-30s and some light rain. But the front moved in a bit differently than expected, and what a show! Everyone in the house was watching the light show outside more than the game. (Something about lightning bolts through the white snow that is just simply amazing!)
> 
> We wound up with 2.3" (officially) in a little over an hour's time, but some areas south and west of us got 7"-9" of snow in a couple of hours.
> 
> ...


I have seen this twice now in SouthEastern Ontario. I grew up in Manitoba most of my youth, never ever happened.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Has anyone else ever experienced this oddity of nature?
> 
> Mike


We had some about 2 months ago in OK - when the weather guy said "Thunder snow" and also "Thunder sleet" - I darn near spit my beverage through my nose.... Of course, it wasnt funny - it put serveral inches of ice on everything and people were without power for a week or longer









Mostly what was funny was the weather broadcasts saying "THUNDER SLEET" and then having backup sound effect....Weatherdorks....









Now our inside joke in our house is if its overcast and cloudy, it looks like "thunder snow" weather


----------

